# want to sub



## noaubab727 (Oct 10, 2008)

I am looking for work for my Dad in SW Michigan. He lives in Jones, MI but can travel to plow. He has 6 yrs experience and an 08 f250 with a 8 1/2 western v blade if anyone knows of any possible work out there let me know...he is very dependable and dont know how to let people down...thx


----------

